# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Конкурс «Зимняя Элита» от Plextor: узнайте больше об Олимпийских играх 2014 и получайте ценные призы

## Labs

Вдохновившись захватывающим зрелищем Олимпийских игр, проходящих в эти дни в Сочи, компания Plextor решила провести конкурс для всех болельщиков и поклонников, проживающих в СНГ и неравнодушных к спорту.

Будучи брендом, который уделяет немало внимания производству качественных высокопроизводительных SSD, Plextor кое-что знает о борьбе за право называться лучшими. Но даже усилия инженеров не могут сравниться с тем, что делают спортсмены для того, чтобы завоевать золото и почетные титулы на Олимпиаде 2014. Присоединиться к конкурсу «Зимняя элита» можете и вы, чтобы побороться за первоклассный твердотельный накопитель Plextor и другие замечательные призы.

Конкурс открыт с 5 по 23 февраля, попытать счастья в нем могут все жители стран СНГ. Для того чтобы принять участие, достаточно зайти на сайт https://www.ssdhunt.com, выбрать одну из дисциплин и найти на фотографии соответствующего вида спорта спрятанное изображение SSD Plextor. Как только вам удастся это сделать, щелкните по найденной картинке мышкой, чтобы узнать интересную информацию об этом виде спорта и получить шанс выиграть трофей.

Всего в конкурсе разыгрываются 3 приза. Вы можете принять участие только один раз в каждом из видов спорта, максимальное количество попыток – 6 (по одной на каждый вид спорта). Те участники, которые сделают большее количество попыток, будут дисквалифицированы.

После того, как вы найдете нужное изображение и нажмете на него, откроется специальная форма участника, которую необходимо будет заполнить, указав свое настоящее имя, и согласившись с правилами конкурса. Не забудьте также оставить свой действительный адрес электронной почты, чтобы организаторы могли связаться с вами в случае победы.

У вас есть возможность выиграть профессиональный SSD Plextor M5 Pro Xtreme 512GB SSD. Сочетая в себе одновременно высокую производительность и испытанную надежность, этот накопитель обеспечивает двойную защиту данных и гарантирует скорость чтения/записи вплоть до 540/ 470 МБ/с. Он демонстрирует достойные показатели даже при больших нагрузках, а встроенное программное обеспечение Plextor позволяет ему сохранять стабильность работы спустя годы эксплуатации.

За второе место достается высококачественный и быстрый SSD M5S 256GB с непрерывной скоростью последовательного чтения/записи до 520/ 200 МБ/с. Наконец, третьим призом станет подарочный набор от Plextor, включающий в себя адаптер и крепление из SATA в USB, игровую мышь, ручку и стикер.

Помните, у каждого из вас есть шанс выиграть, нужно лишь немного настойчивости! И пусть «Зимняя элита» вдохновит вас на победу!

Внимательно следите за последними новостями в официальных группах компании Plextor в социальных сетях:

• Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/PlextorRussia
• Вконтакте: http://vk.com/plextor_on_vk

----------

